# Enlargers



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't know much about enlargers but I am in the market for one that can handle 35mm and 120 film. Black and white. What do I need to know about them and is there anything I need to look out for? Any specific brands?

Craigslist has them fairly often for ~100 bucks.

Its been about 10 years since running a dark room and Ive forgotten darn near everything


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2015)

Diffusion enlargers produce a bit lower contrast than do condenser enlargers. Diffusion enlargers minimize dust and junk on the negative. A really nice enlarger like a well-calibrated, automatically focusing machine like say a Leitz Focomat is a joy, but is a 35mm enlarger. Besler 23C models are a dime a dozen...Omega D-series models are plentiful...do not pay too awfully much.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2015)

If you are willing to bide your time, you can get a lot for free. I've seen complete darkrooms on CL, you just need to go get it.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2015)

Ive seen that a couple of times and by the time of calling/emailing the person, its already gone. Don't remember if there were any enlargers in the items but at the time I was after the canisters, reels and chemicals.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 11, 2015)

Derrel said:


> Diffusion enlargers produce a bit lower contrast than do condenser enlargers. Diffusion enlargers minimize dust and junk on the negative. A really nice enlarger like a well-calibrated, automatically focusing machine like say a Leitz Focomat is a joy, but is a 35mm enlarger. Besler 23C models are a dime a dozen...Omega D-series models are plentiful...do not pay too awfully much.


I've got a Focomat 1 C and they are very nice but only for 35mm


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Mar 11, 2015)

So it looks like in order to go between 35mm and 120 you need different lenses for the enlarger? There is a Beseler 23cii locally I may inquire about.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 21, 2015)

You would generally need something in the 50mm range for enlarging 35mm negs and 75-80mm for medium format roll film (6x4.5-6x7).


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 21, 2015)

christopher walrath said:


> You would generally need something in the 50mm range for enlarging 35mm negs and 75-80mm for medium format roll film (6x4.5-6x7).



Yep.  General rule is to use a FL of enlarger lens that's equal to the 'normal' or 'standard' lens of the format you're printing.

35mm = 50mm normal lens, so ~50mm enlarger lens
6x45 = ~80mm
6x6 or 6x7 = ~100mm
4x5  = ~150mm


----------



## Dave442 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have the Beseler 23CII and it does 35mm and 120 size. Generally 50mm lens for the 35mm and 75mm for the 120 if at 6x6. For the larger size just raise the condenser unit to the mark for that film size. You will want a negative carrier for each film size and they should be easy to find for this model enlarger.


----------

